# Japanese SFX Makeup / Must See Movies?



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

For some time now I have had the most recent edition of A Complete Guide to Special Effects Makeup from Tokyo SFX. While I also have other books, and have seen many, the makeups in this book seem the most inspired and fascinating to me.

I would love to see an all Asian "Face Off" from Tokyo, as I imagine their take on various challenges would be fundamentally different from their Western counterparts. Since that is not likely to happen, however, I was wondering about "must see" movies from an SFX makeup perspective.

Any Sinophiles / Japanophiles / Koreaphiles out there who could recommend some interesting movies to watch for their makeups?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Not too many on here fans of Asian cinema, I guess.


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

for me I'm a fan of the Guyver Series as well as well as the Kamen Rider series. You can check some of them out on youtube.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I will. Thank you!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I would love to see an Asian face off! I really don't know anything about Asian Cinema but I would love to see how the cinematic and cultural differences would impact the makeups.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what your definition of "interesting" is, but I recently watched "Ichi The Killer," which had some great gore effects. But if you want to go right off the deep end with the splatter FX, I suggest watching the trailer for "Tokyo Gore Police" on YouTube. It's completely insane.

You can also do a Google image search for "Japanese Cyberpunk films" to get some great reference photos.

Hope this helps!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks. I was really thinking more along the lines of fx like one sees on Face Off. You are right, Japanese movies go crazy over the top with the gore sometimes. People with a gallon and a half of blood loose at least 3 gallons sometimes.
A Japanese vampire, ghoul, demon, ghost, werewolf, alien, or other creature makeup would be interesting. Or Chinese, Korean, Thai, or Indian versions. The lore, culture, aesthetics, sensibilities, and even materials and colors might prove fascinating.
Stuff like this:


























highbury said:


> I'm not sure what your definition of "interesting" is, but I recently watched "Ichi The Killer," which had some great gore effects. But if you want to go right off the deep end with the splatter FX, I suggest watching the trailer for "Tokyo Gore Police" on YouTube. It's completely insane.
> 
> You can also do a Google image search for "Japanese Cyberpunk films" to get some great reference photos.
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I saw some Asian horror movies already, and I enjoyed them..


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

kitchie said:


> I saw some Asian horror movies already, and I enjoyed them..


And which ones were those?
Were there any unusual monsters or makeups in them?


----------

